# zfs space_map panic on import



## dehunter (May 5, 2012)

Hi all. 

I have freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 with raidz from three 320*GB* drives. The system is installed on a headless machine. 

Once I rebooted my server and it just froze. I tried once more. And heard the reboot sound. When I finally booted it I saw that my pool had bad status. Insufficient replicas it said. I already solved some such problems by deleting /boot/zfs/zpool.cache and reboot/reimport the pool. So I decided to do it again. But this time after del*e*tion of zpool.cache my pool can't be imported. I plugged the monitor in and tried *zpool import tank*. I saw the kernel panic. It said "allocating allocated". Then I tried to set vfs.zfs.recovery -> 1

Now it says something like this (not mine but looks very similar):

```
panic: solaris assert: sm->sm_space == space (0x5e45000 == 0x5e45600), file:
 /usr/src/sys/modules/zfs/../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/space_map.c, line: 361
```

Then I tried to make *zdb -e -bcsvL tank*. It said that unknown option -L. So I upgraded my system to 8.2. And successfully ran *zdb -e -bcsvL tank*. But import is with the same result - kernel panic. 

I have no backup cos because I beli*e*ved that zfs RAID is very stable for me. Any suggestion please?


----------



## dehunter (May 8, 2012)

Now *I* am trying to upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0. I think that there are any new restore mechanics added to a ZFS libraries. Does this look resonable? And is this an option to use OpenSolaris for restoring/accessing the pool?

Right now I want to just access my data to copy it out of the pool.


----------



## dehunter (May 15, 2012)

I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.0 and still have the same problem. It seems to me that *zdb -e -bcsvAAAF tank* can help me. But when I try *zdb -e tank* it says that there's "no such file". Is this is a bug in this version of zdb? Or I have used wrong parameters?


----------



## dehunter (Jun 4, 2012)

It seems to me that in freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 zdb is broken for non-imported pools. I solved the problem with OpenSolaris 11 liveUSB. The pool imported well. Then I ran `zpool scrub tank` and when it was done the pool successfully imported into freebsd FreeBSD.


----------

